

What If Gmail Had Been Designed by Microsoft? - bootload
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-11-20-n35.html

======
wmorein
This one (done internally by a group at Microsoft) is vastly superior:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4313772690011721857>

------
rwalker
It would be called Hotmail?

~~~
mynameishere
ie: It would have been done over 10 years ago and not called "innovative" by
anyone.

(Of course, microsoft bought hotmail, but that's aside the point)

------
DarrenStuart
utter fanboy rubbish come on guys.

------
mattmaroon
At least they wouldn't obstinately refuse to add in folders despite the fact
that every user begs for them.

~~~
mrtron
Folders are unnecessary, and the wrong approach for mail. Filters + searching
provides you with far more usability than folders could.

There are times it is absolutely wrong to listen to your users or clients,
especially during a disruptive change like web 1.0->web 2.0.

~~~
mattmaroon
That's an incredibly arrogant statement. I don't know if there's ever a time
to ignore a large number of users when you're far from the leader in a field.
Telling them "you can't have the feature you want, but trust us, this one is
better anyway" is just plain foolishness.

I personally love folders. Folders + searching is pretty much perfect.

Google Reader has folders.

------
mattculbreth
One of my cofounders uses Hotmail for his personal mail. This isn't far from
the truth.

